# 97 200sx



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

pics are on my site, i would post em here if i could  

http://www.nituning.cjb.net


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride... i like the rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yes i like the rims too. have u ever had any problems with the clear corners though?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

rios said:


> *yes i like the rims too. have u ever had any problems with the clear corners though? *


no problems yet, dont see why anyone would have any, if you are referring to water getting in them, not at all.


----------

